# Need Opinions On Ears?



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I am reaching the age limit on cropping my pup, and I still can not decide if I want to crop, or not. I LOVE the look of a crop, especially on bullys, but...right now her personality doesn't fit a crop.

My biggest fear from not cropping is her ending up with bat ears. So, even though I know its hard to say what a pup's ears will look like when they are adults, what do you guys think?

This is Lyza now, her right ear just decided to prick yesterday:





I found this pic online. If I knew her ears would stay at a prick, like this dog, I would leave them be....what are the chances of that happening?



Just looking for opinions, as I stated, I know there is no way to say for sure how they will end up. If I do crop, I'm going with a short crop.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My female has ears like yours and at 9 months they havent changed. Doesnt mean your dogs will remain the same. I personally think natural ears are more feminine and cropped are more masculine. There for my male has a crop and my girls natural


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> My female has ears like yours and at 9 months they havent changed. Doesnt mean your dogs will remain the same. I personally think natural ears are more feminine and cropped are more masculine. There for my male has a crop and my girls natural


I have a male as well, and chose not to crop his. I always wonder what he would have looked like cropped.

I just have crop fever right now...probably because the deadline is coming up. She's almost 11 weeks! lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its all personal preference. I know how crop fever is though. I couldnt wait to get flexs hair cut


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

And...the thought of her ending up with bat ears....ugh.

Now, other people's dogs with batty ears are cute, but I don't think I'd like it on my dog. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I highly doubt her ear will bat ear on you. I think you have a WAY stronger chance of her ears staying the same than going batty on you.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I highly doubt her ear will bat ear on you. I think you have a WAY stronger chance of her ears staying the same than going batty on you.


Well that makes me feel a little better! I can handle a full prick! I was really hoping for rose ears, but I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

The pup I had that I said looked alot like this pups wound up with bat ears.














































Her ears weren't exactly like your pups but, point is you never know. Hers went rose for a while and then stood straight up.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

There is also the option of making them lay in a rose by gluing.

How to make perfect rose prick ears


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

See you got a shining example of anything can happen. Thanks for posting that msk!!!!!


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's echo with short/straight crop














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

MSK said:


> The pup I had that I said looked alot like this pups wound up with bat ears.
> 
> Her ears weren't exactly like your pups but, point is you never know. Hers went rose for a while and then stood straight up.


Yea, my pup's are a little longer....so maybe that won't happen! Cute pup, though!



MSK said:


> There is also the option of making them lay in a rose by gluing.
> 
> How to make perfect rose prick ears


IDK if it's my computer, or what, but I've never been able to get this link to work.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Echo4delta said:


> Here's echo with short/straight crop
> View attachment 21546
> View attachment 21554
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

I personally wouldn't put any dog through the pain of cropping in the first place. Thye were born with ears that way for a reason. I also think they don't look as nice if they are cropped. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

To me it sounds like you're leaning toward cropping. We didn't do our boys but we will get our next dogs ears done when we get one. There's no guarantee her ears will not change. Cain will make his stand up sometimes and have bat ears lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Echo had perfect rose ears before the crop! The pup loos great with a crop though  anyway to the OP, I think your pup would look great with a crop! Some dogs don't have the face for a crop in my opinion haha. I think her ears are so cute, but if you want to crop, just do it so you don't regret it later.


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks to me like a high possibility that they will stay. If you notice, her ears appear pretty long and floppy compared to some others that have gone batty. But I also think she would be cute with a short crop 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! 

I'm leaning towards leaving them...but I'm still rather torn. lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww Lyza again!! Cuteness alert!! I love her ears I say keep em. ; )


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> aww Lyza again!! Cuteness alert!! I love her ears I say keep em. ; )


Thank you! I've been looking at her all morning. Right now a crop wouldn't fit her personality at all....but when she's older, I just dunno. lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would glue the tips down. It doesn't always work, but it increases the odds of them staying put. Tear Mender is great for that.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

bahamutt99 said:


> I would glue the tips down. It doesn't always work, but it increases the odds of them staying put. Tear Mender is great for that.


Thanks for the tip! I was thinking about asking my vet if he could tape them.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

~Missy~ said:


> Yea, my pup's are a little longer....so maybe that won't happen! Cute pup, though!
> 
> IDK if it's my computer, or what, but I've never been able to get this link to work.


The link has quite a bit of blank screen at the top then shows pics and stuff in a grid like. with photos


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Crap pics saved small I will redo and see if I cant get a bigger scale


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You're going to want to learn to do it yourself, because glue/tape come off, and you don't want to have to take her in every time that happens. It's fairly straightforward.  I've done it with both my dogs because I don't like putting puppies under the knife. I've been present for an ear crop surgery before and it doesn't bother me, it's just not what I choose for my own dogs.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

MSK said:


> Crap pics saved small I will redo and see if I cant get a bigger scale


Ok, thank you!



bahamutt99 said:


> You're going to want to learn to do it yourself, because glue/tape come off, and you don't want to have to take her in every time that happens. It's fairly straightforward.  I've done it with both my dogs because I don't like putting puppies under the knife. I've been present for an ear crop surgery before and it doesn't bother me, it's just not what I choose for my own dogs.


I was thinking of watching the vet do it, then maybe I could do it after.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

MSK said:


> Crap pics saved small I will redo and see if I cant get a bigger scale


I rechecked the link and actually scrolled down...I see it now! lmao


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I would go for the crop but only because you have a desire for it. I think you might regret not cropping in the future if you don't.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

rabbit said:


> I would go for the crop but only because you have a desire for it. I think you might regret not cropping in the future if you don't.


I do regret not cropping my male. Mainly because he looks like a blue/white lab. lol


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

I think if I had a bully, I'd crop it, no matter what. They just look funny with natural ears, most of the time. 

I prefer APBTs with natural ears most of the time though.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think my bully's uncropped ears suit him


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> I think my bully's uncropped ears suit him
> 
> [/IMG]


Yes, his ears are a lot like my boy's!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i absolutely love those pups ears, to me thats an apbt look.
but as everyone has said its personal preference.

heres the difference i dont understand tho, whether to crop 'country style' or take to a vet. 'country style' the ears are cropped between 6-8wks.
a vet says get them done at 12wks

the part i dont understand is a dogs memory dosent start working until they are 10wks old.
do it early they dont remember, do it later, and they remember their whole life.

i kind of agree with the masculine comment and the ears, but its kind of like a man being secure enuf in his own skin to wear a pink shirt..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love bat ears, but have you seen this thread?

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

surfer said:


> i absolutely love those pups ears, to me thats an apbt look.
> but as everyone has said its personal preference.
> 
> heres the difference i dont understand tho, whether to crop 'country style' or take to a vet. 'country style' the ears are cropped between 6-8wks.
> ...


I've never heard of country style....



ames said:


> I love bat ears, but have you seen this thread?
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


Yes I have, thank you. I'm going to ask my vet next week if he knows how to do this and have him show me.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

country style, you have your own mold and do it out behind the barn and what hits the ground belongs to the chickens.

at that age no need for stitches. he's gone now but j.edwards of 'china buck' fame and 'stoney' showed me how to do it. and showed me how to read the almanac find tell where the blood is gonna be. [in the feet or in the head] if in the head you wait til it goes to the feet. then there is no blood at all. 
seen i know a couple hundred done that way, and ears look beautiful.

show winning dogs. its just not my style anymore tho.
been over 20yrs since i've had one of my own cropped.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

surfer said:


> country style, you have your own mold and do it out behind the barn and what hits the ground belongs to the chickens.
> 
> at that age no need for stitches. he's gone now but j.edwards of 'china buck' fame and 'stoney' showed me how to do it. and showed me how to read the almanac find tell where the blood is gonna be. [in the feet or in the head] if in the head you wait til it goes to the feet. then there is no blood at all.
> seen i know a couple hundred done that way, and ears look beautiful.
> ...


wtf that's disgusting.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

uk I have been in the same boat. I was undecided about doing the ears to. Diablo is 4 month old and I decide to do it cuz my gf like his floppy ears.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> wtf that's disgusting.


Yep, agreed!


----------



## onthedwnlow (Feb 17, 2012)

*my 2cents*

I would say leave them natural because she has good natural ear set and sized ears for half prick... I would tape them as insurance or if they do start moving, to ensure they stay at that very beautiful half prick evenly on both ears... IMO avoid glue, tape once its had some time to set (a few minutes after application) will hold very well and doesn't wreck the ear leather & hair as much or have potential to hurt the dog no where near as much as glue if the ear happens to get caught while playing or with another dog etc.. tape is less messy with a bigger margin to get it right and good for the ear shaping novice in my opinion.. I think if your vet is a 'taper' get her to be your mentor as taping is best learnt from someone who has been doing it for years.. though most people just have no choice but to learn and perfect their methods all on their own which is a little nerve raking but totally worth it!!!!!!!!! Esp with a breed which tends to have mismatching ears etc etc.. it becomes easy to fix them up if necessary.

Good luck!! she is gorgeous!!


----------



## onthedwnlow (Feb 17, 2012)

MSK said:


> There is also the option of making them lay in a rose by gluing.
> 
> How to make perfect rose prick ears


I agree if you want to bring them into a rose shape it is def possible.. though I think you have a good base for half prick..

It is up to you!! good luck


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

onthedwnlow said:


> I would say leave them natural because she has good natural ear set and sized ears for half prick... I would tape them as insurance or if they do start moving, to ensure they stay at that very beautiful half prick evenly on both ears... IMO avoid glue, tape once its had some time to set (a few minutes after application) will hold very well and doesn't wreck the ear leather & hair as much or have potential to hurt the dog no where near as much as glue if the ear happens to get caught while playing or with another dog etc.. tape is less messy with a bigger margin to get it right and good for the ear shaping novice in my opinion.. I think if your vet is a 'taper' get her to be your mentor as taping is best learnt from someone who has been doing it for years.. though most people just have no choice but to learn and perfect their methods all on their own which is a little nerve raking but totally worth it!!!!!!!!! Esp with a breed which tends to have mismatching ears etc etc.. it becomes easy to fix them up if necessary.
> 
> Good luck!! she is gorgeous!!


Thank you! I never thought that she might keep a half prick....I was thinking bat ears or rose prick! I would be happy with anything but bats.



onthedwnlow said:


> I agree if you want to bring them into a rose shape it is def possible.. though I think you have a good base for half prick..
> 
> It is up to you!! good luck


Thanks! I wasn't aware that many people cared for half prick. Most people rave about rose prick or cropping. I saw her litter mates today, and they all have rose pricks, or flat ears. She's the only one that ended up with half pricks! She does hold her right ear back sometimes, so maybe she would eventually go to rose on her own. I'm not sure, don't really know all that much about ears! lol


----------



## onthedwnlow (Feb 17, 2012)

True thats cool your open to anything well anything but bats lol I think if you care about how ears look its good to learn about them  have you seen this page? explaining ear types in the APBT? American Pit Bull Terrier Network Nose ears Eyes Coat Feet I love natural ears but like them to match, but a nice crop is lovely too!!! its just what you like for the individual dog. If your puppies ears end up looking like they are settling into 2 different ear types per side you can tape them to match the shape you desire most out of the 2.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

onthedwnlow said:


> True thats cool your open to anything well anything but bats lol I think if you care about how ears look its good to learn about them  have you seen this page? explaining ear types in the APBT? American Pit Bull Terrier Network Nose ears Eyes Coat Feet I love natural ears but like them to match, but a nice crop is lovely too!!! its just what you like for the individual dog. If your puppies ears end up looking like they are settling into 2 different ear types per side you can tape them to match the shape you desire most out of the 2.


Thanks for the link! I'm planning on asking my vet next week his opinion on her ears, then I'll go from there!


----------



## onthedwnlow (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool as sound like you'll be on the right track whatever you decide to do - goodluck and enjoy your pup!


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

bahamutt99 said:


> I would glue the tips down. It doesn't always work, but it increases the odds of them staying put. Tear Mender is great for that.


that's mean


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

My boy Knoxx started out with super goofy half bat ears and now at 8 months old he has settled into some cute half prick ears. I debated long and hard about cropping his ears when he was 8-12 wks. He finally got too old and I decided against it. But I think hes pretty cute now

3 months ago..










Now









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

downlikedisco said:


> My boy Knoxx started out with super goofy half bat ears and now at 8 months old he has settled into some cute half prick ears. I debated long and hard about cropping his ears when he was 8-12 wks. He finally got too old and I decided against it. But I think hes pretty cute now
> 
> 3 months ago..
> 
> ...


Very cute.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

cute pit. Cute markings


----------

